# A little intro into my crazy life...



## GothicMummy17

Hi there.... 

Im Lynn or Raven. Im pagan and raven is my preferred name. Anyway im turning 30 on december 25th and im a mummy of two little girls. 
My eldest is 3 and a half (Rebecca) and youngest is 2 and a bit (Katie).
Im still breastfeeding my youngest as well. 

Ive been here before but not for a few years now. It looks like im expecting our final addition baby 3. No more after this for us. 

Im engaged to my OH (girls daddy) and we were having a handfasting in july but somehow think its gonna have to be postponed now as ill be due just before 

Anyways.... Im looking to make some new friends, mummys and mums to be especially those due in July.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back and congrats on #3!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome back! :)


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome back :D

When you next login you will be alerted with a message regarding your accounts. Please email me on the address provided or use the Contact Us link.

Thanks
<3


----------



## ClairAye

Welcome back! :wave:


----------



## Ravenrose08

Fixed my account now, back on my original x x


----------



## Katha

Welcome back:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------

